# Baby bicolor...Squeeeeeee



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She was taken by the police in a drug bust. The rescue needs a foster home. At first they said she was two years old, but she is actually only 8 months. Gets full vetting on Friday and then comes here! Ain't she cute?!?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

She is so cute!!! :wub:

Does she have something on her paws or is that their color? I've never seen white toes on a bicolor. She appears to have really good pigment otherwise.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

That is one beautiful dog!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think that is dirt on her paw, but it could be some white toes! Ooooh, I just want to kiss her, squeeze her, feed her and worm her. Good looking pupper! I hope she has a bit of working drive and good temperament.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

It is probably the scree here at work. Looks like she slid into home plate and got white chalk on her paw.

You must post many pictures of her and stories when you get her. She is beautiful


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, I just noted that they call her "Crystal". Must have been a meth bust!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rofl: Oh that is bad!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

LOL! wish I could see the pic! Need to post to your album, instead of photobucket... darn work blocking stuff so I'd work.. ha!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh goodness is she a cutie!!! Must take lots of photos!!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Geez, she is so pretty, and she has such a sweet look in her eyes. If she came into my house, she'd be so darn rotten, so quick, from all the spoiling she would get.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

lovely girl!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is beautiful, and that facial expression just melts your heart. For some odd reason I just love bi-colors.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Crystal . . . meth. Ha!
Yes -- clean her all up inside and out and show her what good people and good living is all about! How exciting.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Samba said:


> Oh, I just noted that they call her "Crystal". Must have been a meth bust!


Too funny...but sad. Great looking dog...my fav is bi or blanket coat...can't wait to see new photos after you've had some time to care for her.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very pretty girl! I predict a foster failure!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

She's absolutely gorgeous! :wub: Can't wait to hear (and see) more of her.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I think she's beautiful and I love the new name she has.

However, the prize for this thread goes to the SQUEEEEEEE in the title.........I know I'm aging myself here, but all I can hear when I read that is a hoard of teenage girls screaming as the Beatles get off a plane.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

She's lovely.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good thing she isn't a 'he', and good thing its not close to me,,I'd take HIM if it were a HIM in a sec


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's a beauty -funny name she shouldn't have a hard time finding a home


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She is pretty girl!!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Well..... I am going on vacation when Samba is picking her up. Gonna let Samba test drive her and then I may just claim her for myself when I get back from vacation!!! 

Yes, seriously!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

woo-hoo!! very exciting!! 

she's a beauty!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

It's Friday! Do you have her yet?? oke:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Her vetting was sched for late today. I will get her tomorrow.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:happyboogie: yay! I can't wait for updates


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I can not have a foster failure! I still have the old girl I rescued, Fiona. She is a senior with significant allergies. She was in such bad shape and had a tough life. Fiona is so grateful to have food and sleep inside. Anyone that expressed interest in her wanted to keep her outside. So she stayed. The young ones are easier to place, generally. There are two people interested in Crystal.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

That doesn't surprise me, she is beautiful. You can still post a picture though right


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh, yes there can be pictures!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

resume :happyboogie:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I got her. The lady who brought her suspects she has sarcoptic mange. I have never had that mite here. Great. 

They had just tsken her to the vet for a shot. So she arrives to me with a huge knot on her back reacting to that. Ughhhhh poor baby.


She is in poor condition. Her temperament showing so far is calm and curious. No skittishness or shyness. Her drug warlord owner fed her baloney mostly. How nice.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

She's BEAUTIFUL!!!! Love the name.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We have started hot and cold packs to the vaccination bump. Began Keflex. Monday HW test and probably ivermectin for sarcoptic.

She is sweet. She rests quietly for her hot/cold therapy. I bet there is a lot pup in there, though. She is just in a new place and feels badly too. She was taken in a drug raid. Then held in a pound until court case over. Then in a rescue where there were many other dogs for three months. That is a lot in just 8 months.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Poor baby  I know you'll get her feeling better and on her way to a forever happy life


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a pretty puppy! :wub: Rough start, but it's all uphill from here.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is a pretty girl!! I bet she thrives in your care. I can't wait to see updated pics!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Hoping heartworm test came back negative! Poor baby has enough to deal with.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Sorry no chan e for pictures yet. HW neg. Could not find mites on skin scraping. Evidently they only show up 20% of the time on slides. So treating for mange. Tons of bacteria and yeast so ketachlor baths start tomorrow.

She is now eating with gusto. I threw a toy today and she was on it. Tugs good too. Really nice pup. Calm and relaxed at vet office too.

Hope to get pics after bath.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

She sounds great! Glad to hear she was HW- 
Do skin issues heal quickly...at least does the itching/fur loss stop soon? I imagine it will take some time for fur to grow back. Thankfully I have not had to deal with skin issues before.

Thanks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think she will heal quickly with treatment. It takes some work to kick the fungus and bacteria, but it can be done if you are diligent. Hope she likes a bath. I bet that will be an experience!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Samba said:


> She was taken by the police in a drug bust. The rescue needs a foster home. At first they said she was two years old, but she is actually only 8 months. Gets full vetting on Friday and then comes here! Ain't she cute?!?


:congratulations: she is a beauty!!! Glad she is with you!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She was good for her bath. Feeling much better. At the rescue dogs were all together and her face is pretty scarred.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's so pretty!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Poor baby I see the owies on her face. Good girl in the bath, I bet she was happy to get all clean and skin feeling better.

head tilt :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is sooooo gorgeous sounds like a sweetie


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It looks like AchiellesCDX (Jessi) is going to give her a try. I think she will be very trainable for competition stuff.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is great! This little girl sounds awesome!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Her name should be Phoenix for out of the ashes of her previous life comes a rose.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

So cute, starting to jump and bounce around. She took her toy into her crate and I gave her a chew. Hogan loves to go see her, but this time was greeted by some guarding of her prizes. He was upset!

It is so rewarding to watch the beat up ones recover and blossum, as you say.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:happyboogie: That is great news!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

.......and another one! My friend checked out a young bitch at our local police pound. Friend says she is a good one. Going to get her tomorrow.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:thumbup: You are awesome


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I hope my potential adopters come through! Husband looked at me cross-eyed!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> :thumbup: You are awesome


I totally agree with this sentiment. I think the gorgeous rescued pup agrees also. Darn, she is so beautiful.


----------

